# danza e anoressia



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/spettacolo/articoli/articolo491629.shtml




LA DENUNCIA A TGCOM24 DUE ANNI FA

16:21 - Giovedì 9 febbraio alle 21.10 su Italia 1 a *"Le Iene Show"*, un'inchiesta sul caso* Mariafrancesca Garritano,* la ballerina della Scala licenziata per "lesione dell'immagine" dal teatro. La risoluzione del rapporto di lavoro era avvenuta dopo aver denunciato i problemi dell'anoressia nel mondo della danza in un’intervista pubblicata sul quotidiano inglese The Observer dal titolo: "Una ballerina su cinque alla Scala soffre di disturbi alimentari".Per fare chiarezza, la Iena Paolo Calabresi intervista in esclusiva una donna, la cui figlia è attualmente allieva della scuola di danza dello storico teatro milanese, un’ex allieva dell’accademia malata di anoressia, la ex solista e prima ballerina della Scala Mariafrancesca Garritano e il sindaco di Milano Giuliano Pisapia, in qualità di presidente Fondazione Scala.

Il sindaco di Milano *Giuliano Pisapia, intervistato dalle Iene in qualità di presidente Fondazione Scala,* dichiara: “Il tema dell’anoressia è un tema troppo delicato per parlarne con serenità. Ho letto sui giornali del licenziamento e nel prossimo consiglio di amministrazione porrò il problema e mi informerò. Io so per certo che la Scala su questo tema è molto attenta”.

*Ecco lo stralcio dell’intervista a Mariafrancesca Garritano*, autrice del libro "La verità, vi prego, sulla danza!": Iena: Perché ti hanno licenziato? Garritano: Credo che sia stato il titolo dell’Observer “Una su 5 alla Scala è anoressica”. Iena: Tu sostieni che una ballerina su 5 soffra di questi disturbi, non sostieni che questo avvenga specificamente nel teatro alla Scala. Perché se la sono presa così personalmente? Garritano: Non lo so. Io parlavo di un problema che c’è, esiste e è reale… Garritano: Io non mi vedevo grassa, mi vedevo normale Iena: Quindi questa idea ti è stata in qualche modo messa in testa da qualcuno o da una situazione? Garritano: Sì, cominciavano a dirmi 'devi rivedere la forma fisica', così ho capito che dovevo essere più magra.

Iena: Cosa hai fatto per dimagrire? Garritano: Fai da te.* Cominciavo a non mangiare*. Iena: Quando hai iniziato la scuola vivevi con altre ragazze e la sera parlavate di cibo? Garritano: Sì, più che altro perché era il pensiero fisso, eravamo abituate a quella come fosse la normalità. Iena: Ma da dove prendevi la forza? Garritano: *L’adrenalina, c’era qualcosa che mi spingeva*, però ho iniziato ad avere il tracollo. Distorsioni, ho avuto tantissime tendiniti, coliche renali. C’è stato un episodio di una ragazza giapponese ballerina che mi raccontava di essere nella malattia, e, nel periodo in cui era stata ricoverata con le flebo, per cui a un livello veramente grave della malattia, stringeva le addominali pur di bruciare le calorie anche se era nel letto, talmente era entrata in fissa per questa cosa che doveva essere magra. Iena: Si può essere grandi ballerine pesando più di 45 chili? Garritano: Assolutamente sì.







foto Ap/Lapresse


Iena: Cos’è che non va secondo te? Madre: Sicuramente l’aspetto dell’alimentazione è un aspetto che mi ha dato dei problemi Iena: Tua figlia come sta sotto quel punto di vista? Madre: Mia figlia ha dei disturbi alimentari come tutte le sue compagne. Loro si guardano ossessivamente tra loro, controllano continuamente il peso delle compagne. Considera che quasi tutte le ragazze in accademia sono in amenorrea (n.d.r. non hanno il ciclo mestruale, primi sintomi fisici dell’anoressia). Quando io ho portato mia figlia da una dottoressa non abituata alle ballerine, mi ha dato un segnale di allarme dicendomi che era pericolosissimo tenere una ragazza senza mestruazioni per lunghissimo tempo e questa è una cosa diffusissima. Molte di loro stanno per anni senza mestruazioni. Si possono innescare meccanismi che, appunto, possono arrivare fino all’anoressia.

Iena: Hai visto casi di amiche di tua figlia? Madre: Sì Iena: Se una non ha le mestruazioni da uno o due anni? Madre: Non se ne preoccupano. La vita di queste ragazze va sempre, continuamente, monitorata. C’è bisogno di un dietologo, sempre. Iena: E c’è? Madre: No, non c’è. In accademia non c’è. Iena: Quando hai sentito che una ballerina così importante ha fatto queste esternazioni, cosa hai pensato? Madre: Mi ha meravigliato di più la reazione delle istituzioni. Lei ha detto cose che si sanno. Mi sembra strano che una possa essere licenziata per aver raccontato cose che chiunque che abbia sfiorato il mondo della danza conosce.







foto Ufficio stampa


Ex allieva: Purtroppo ho avuto un dimagrimento che mi ha portato ad avere un problema che è stato quello poi devastante. Iena: Dici 'Ho cominciato a dimagrire'. Lo sai perché? Ex allieva: Stai tutto il giorno a contatto con il tuo corpo, in calzamaglia e in body, ti vedi sempre davanti allo specchio. Tutti i giorni ti fanno delle osservazioni, vuoi, tra virgolette, leggere: 'sei una gallina, sei un sacco di patate, sei una strega', a quelle un pochino più pesanti: 'sei un alieno, hai la testa troppo grossa, il bacino troppo corto, le gambe troppo lunghe'. Tu dopo com’è che ti vedi allo specchio? Come un alieno. Io ad esempio, per loro, avevo il bacino troppo largo. Mentalmente dovevo pensare di stringere il bacino. Iena: Ti dicevano che tu mentalmente dovevi… Ex allieva: dovevo stringere il bacino… Si sa quando una poi è in dimagrimento non arrivano più… Ora ho 22 anni Iena: Quindi tu da 6, 7 anni sei dentro questa malattia? Ex allieva: Sì Iena: Tu eri l’unica che non aveva le mestruazioni? Ex allieva: No. Tante altre. Tutte ci siamo passate Iena: E quando questo succedeva il corpo insegnanti si preoccupavano di una cosa così grave? Ex allieva: Ma, non c’era così preoccupazione.

(La ragazza mostra una foto che la ritrae insieme a delle sue compagne di danza). Iena: In questo gruppo ci sono otto ragazze che hanno fatto tutto il ciclo di scuola con te. Quante di queste otto hanno avuto gli stessi problemi che hai avuto tu? Ex allieva: Sei Ex allieva: A me non hanno mai detto che dovevo dimagrire. Ogni giorno, comunque, magari, ti facevano pesare quelle parti e tu ogni giorno avevi questa angoscia. 'Sei un sacco di patate, stringi quel sedere, tieni indentro quella pancia', cioè puntualizzavano molto sulla perfezione fisica. Iena: Se una era formosa che cosa gli dicevano? Ex allieva: Se una aveva il seno prosperoso te lo facevano pesare, te lo fasciavano. Tu ti metti alla sbarra ma non è che pensi 'ecco adesso devo fare bene questo movim!ento', pensi a come ti devi mettere, se hai troppo sedere, sa hai troppe tette, se devi stringere la pancia, cioè viene prima il fisico, e poi viene il resto. Io ho vissuto questo.

Iena: Cosa hai pensato quando la solista della Scala se ne è uscita fuori dicendo cose pesanti contro il mondo della danza? Ex allieva: Ho detto 'finalmente'. Che facessero tesoro di questa cosa e non cerchino invece di nascondere l’evidenza. Ex allieva: “Alla fine loro mi hanno portato ad odiare la danza.... non riesco più a mettermi lì e ballare


----------

